# Urgently looking for 10 Medical coders for Onsite and Remote coding positions



## rbandaru (Apr 20, 2016)

*Looking For Remote coders for Auditing Physicians Charts. Willing to travel when necessary.*

•	Surgical oncology coder/Auditor for physician services with E&M coding.
•	Radiation oncology coder for physician services with E&M coding.

Responsibilities:
•	Surgical coder with oncology experience will review patient records and assign accurate codes for each diagnosis and procedure using ICD-10-CM and CPT / HCPCS (3M coding software), as well as appropriate coding references. 
•	This individual will be required to make independent decisions regarding accurate ICD-10-CM/PCS and CPT / HCPCS codes assignments. 
•	Review and abstract patient medical records to assign diagnoses, treatments, procedures and E/M leveling for radiation oncology medical services.
•	Ensure all services documented in the patient's medical record are coded with the appropriate diagnoses and procedure codes.
•	Conduct reviews of medical records to ensure compliance with coding and documentation guidelines and governmental requirements.
•	Maintain strictest confidentiality of patient and clients, abiding by HIPAA.

Positions open till 25th April 2016. Kindly specify the subject line as "ONCOLOGY-RESUME".
Send your resume to smartin@amshealth.com


----------

